# Mono or Braid for Whiting fishing?



## brown518 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm also interested in preferences in line test as well. I typically use braid (30lb test) and 1.5-2oz weights.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 23, 2012)

word is that braid has little or no stretch. that may mean faster hook sets on whiting. it may mean faster stolen baits. i always used mono, but maybe braid would be better? interesting?
i use 15 lb mono because i usually have a 3oz weight and i love to see how far i can cast it!
i know people say just toss it into the waves and whiting will be right there but most of the fun for me is to launch that whiting rig as far as i can to impress my wife.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 23, 2012)

sea trout said:


> word is that braid has little or no stretch. that may mean faster hook sets on whiting. it may mean faster stolen baits. i always used mono, but maybe braid would be better? interesting?
> i use 15 lb mono because i usually have a 3oz weight and i love to see how far i can cast it!
> i know people say just toss it into the waves and whiting will be right there but most of the fun for me is to launch that whiting rig as far as i can to impress my wife.



Ditto


----------



## gulpjuice (Mar 23, 2012)

braid has smaller diameter so you don't have to use as much weight. you can feel the bite 10x better with braid than mono. i have braid on almost all my reels. only a couple situations do i find myself grabbing a reel without braid


----------



## brown518 (Mar 23, 2012)

You will definitely catch some big air with 3oz weights


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 1, 2012)

Whiting do not get so big that monster tackle is needed.  I use both mono and braid.  For the whiting, I use 10LB., with a 3/4 or 1 OZ. lead.  An 18" leader of florocarbon of 25LB, too, is my preference.
Medium light rod and both conventional and spinning reels.  I use both circle and J hooks.  #2 size seems to be good.  J hooks with an offset are very good.  The advantage is the feel of the bite with the braid.  But when the bit is on the whiting are very agressive.  Overall, they are great to catch, fun to eat and a great training aid for young anglers to get them hooked on the angling sport.
Thanks for the post of your question.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 1, 2012)

6# mono on ultralight spinning rig with crappie hook and split shot into the waves. Basically, a crappie rig. I've caught many Atlantic sharpnose sharks on this rig as well. I'm waiting for the day I get to catch a ladyfish on this rig... maybe in June when I have a few days down in Tampa.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wait until you hook into a big stagg Redfish and let the fun begin!!!


----------

